# No substrate, can still add live plants?



## albright88 (May 30, 2012)

I have a 30 gallon tank, with river rock gravel I want to add live plants but, i didnt put in a substrate because i should have researched more before i started the tank, can i still have a successful planted tank with out a substrate and just plain rocks...? Thanks for the help


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A few choices....you can get just plants that don't really rely on a good substrate to grow (mosses, Java Fern, Anubias, Anacharis....may be a few others), you can put plants in pots and put rocks on top to hold down the ingredients in the pot, or plant plants that are heavy root feeders and may hold up to the gravel....mostly swords. Maybe do a combination.


----------



## albright88 (May 30, 2012)

thank you really appreciate your advice


----------



## Martha689 (Jun 2, 2012)

bump


----------

